# AT LAST



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

At last we are matched with a gorgeous little girl aged 14 months.  We just could not be happier. After waiting for over a year we feel we have been given the best Christmas present ever!!.  Matching panel is in February and we are still in slight self preservation mode, but hopefully all will go well.

I am going to call her 'Hope' on this website, because I want everyone waiting to know there is hope and a happy ending for all of us.

Lots of Love
R.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Rianna...................Hope sounds wonderful and what a fantastic Christmas present, lovely to read such a wonderful message happy Mummy


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Have just seen your post Rianna, am sooooooo pleased for you, you have been so patient, what an amazing Christmas present, roll on February!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Many congratulations Rianna.  What wonderful news.  Best of luck for February and I think Hope is a lovely name for her.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh Rianna,
I can't tell you how delighted I am I cheered when I saw your post, beautiful baby girl!!!!!! The joy we get constantly from Sunshine is immense and you are going to be there so soon. Christmas will be such a different time for you so much happiness to look forward to.
That has really made my day fantastic news!!!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Rianna that is fantastic news hun, i'm sooooooo happy for you. after such a long wait what a fantastic outcome  

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Rianna

That's great news, congratulations to you and dh.  I think Hope is a lovely name to use and you are right, keep believing.

Good luck for matching panel and enjoy your Xmas knowing this time next year you will be sharing it with your little girl

Love
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Rianna and what a lovely name.

Keep that hope in your heart and I'm sure everything will go fine for matching panel in February.

Looking forward to reading your posts saying that you have met your new daughter.

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Rianna, am SO SO happy for you...      .  What a wonderful Christmas you will l have now.

If you need any help or support during the process, please don't hesitate to ask those of us who have been through it - it really really helped me talking to Jill who was a few weeks ahead of us.  

Lots of love, C xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Rianna,
Just to echo what Barbarella has said just ask away if there is anything you are wondering about.
JD x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations  Rianna,
What a brill xmas pressie.

Take care.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

What fantastic news!! Congratulations!

Ange x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  Soooo overjoyed for you.  What a wonderful Christmas gift.  I love the name you have chosen.  yes - there is hope and the joy that comes with hope is for ever.

magenta xx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Just want to thank all of you for your lovely messages.  I still can't quite believe its happened! Thank you all so much for your support.  Hope we can all continue to support each other for years to come.  Carol and Jill, I will take all the advice you can give me and will be in touch soon.  If any of you made any lists you want to share, I would be really grateful.

Happy Christmas everybody.  

Lots of Love Rianna.


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Rianna

Congratulations.  You have made my Christmas as I know you have had a long wait like us.  Believe me your feet won't touch the ground once meetings etc are being organised and Hope will be home before you know it.

Tracey x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Rianna,

Congrats! on your match to little Hope xxx

Laine


----------

